# Utes most recent attempt at humor



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of lame, but worth an honorable mention, that a Ute fan was able to get permission from mom to use the computer and did something other than porn:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking we will see more of these this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Both of those were great and hopefully the first one is what comes to pass. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

TCU could be the ice berg. We will find out tomorrow night.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> TCU could be the ice berg. We will find out tomorrow night.


Ha.... I didn't even notice the little U flag. :lol: Thats great....


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

What's wrong with porn????


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> TCU could be the ice berg. We will find out tomorrow night.


TCU *was* the iceberg.


----------

